# Graphic card required.



## ADI8893 (Jun 13, 2013)

Processor------intel core 2 Duo CPU E7400 @2.80GHz
Memory--------DDR2 {3GB}
Motherboard---Intel® Desktop Board DG41RQ
PCI SLOT------PCI Express x16 v2.0
DISPLY MODE---1360*768
HDD------------320 GB
PSU------------450W

please suggest me some good performing graphic card under Rs.5000-Rs 8000


----------



## topgear (Jun 14, 2013)

if the PSu is from a good brand you can get a HD 7770.


----------



## ADI8893 (Jun 14, 2013)

topgear said:


> if the PSu is from a good brand you can get a HD 7770.



having a branded PSU doesn't mater it should supply required power need by the graphic card.......either it is intex , frontech etc.


----------



## ADI8893 (Jun 14, 2013)

topgear said:


> if the PSu is from a good brand you can get a HD 7770.



dude ur suggested Graphic cards requires PCIe x16 of ver 3.0 and is comes with a price tag of approx Rs10,000


----------



## Cilus (Jun 16, 2013)

All the PCI-E versions are backward compatible with older versions and HD 7770 will work fine in your Motherboard. 
regarding price, I guess you are getting that 10K price from Flipkart which is overpriced for most of the computer components. Check here: MSI GRAPHICS CARD HD 7770 1GB DDR5


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 16, 2013)

A good psu is a must for hd 7770.
Check here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...89-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 16, 2013)

ADI8893 said:


> having a branded PSU doesn't mater it should supply required power need by the graphic card.......either it is intex , frontech etc.




and +1 to tg's suggestion.. HD 7770 is available for around ~8k locally.. if ur budget doesnt permit it, upgrade ur PSU (Antec VP450, Corsair VS450, CX430v2) and save abit more


----------



## ADI8893 (Jun 16, 2013)

can i get some more options ........from the Indian market....


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 16, 2013)

GPU:-
HD 7770 - ~8k
GTX 650/HD 7750  - 6.5k (Go for GTX 650 if u can find)
PSU:-
Antec VP450 - 2.7k
Corsair CX430v2 - 2.7k (buy from Flipkart ONLY)
Corsair VS450 - 2.5k (Try and avoid if u can, altho i own one myself and its working flawlessly)
Seasonic 430w - ?? (No idea about price, wait for others to reply)

While selecting a brand, Keep RMA and Service center as FIRST PRIORITY.. I REPEAT FIRST PRIORITY
Generally ASUS, Gigabyte, MSI, Sapphire provide good warranty


----------



## topgear (Jun 17, 2013)

ADI8893 said:


> having a branded PSU doesn't mater it should supply required power need by the graphic card.......either it is intex , frontech etc.



You can't count on Intex/Frontech as good PSU manufactures .. if you do then what's the difference they have with brands like Corsair, Seasonic, Antec, InWin etc. - read a couple of reviews or articles and you'll get the idea.



ADI8893 said:


> dude ur suggested Graphic cards requires PCIe x16 of ver 3.0 and is comes with a price tag of approx Rs10,000



I suggest you to do a little market research


----------



## ADI8893 (Jun 17, 2013)

HD 7770 is the only choice to buy..........plz suggest some more graphic cards


----------



## Cilus (Jun 17, 2013)

Why? What we suggest is the best thing at your budget, we don't provide a list of all available cards. The suggestion is given and now it is up to you if uyou want to buy it or not. If not then get whatever you think is better.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 17, 2013)

@op 7770 is the best card with your budget, that 10K price is a huge ripoff it's easily available aroud 7.6K - 8K. Search local market or buy from MDComputers.


----------



## arunlakra15 (Jun 17, 2013)

If you're ok with used graphic card, i can provide you GTX 560 at 7.3k shipped  It's much more powerful than hd 7770


----------



## topgear (Jun 18, 2013)

and much more power hungry at the same time


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 18, 2013)

topgear said:


> and much more power hungry at the same time



Well, I think its fair.. My pc with i5 2500K, P8p67 and GTX 560, 2 HDD consumes around 250-270W from wall..  It's acceptable.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 18, 2013)

arunlakra15 said:


> If you're ok with used graphic card, i can provide you GTX 560 at 7.3k shipped  It's much more powerful than hd 7770


^ but op has a generic local PSU. If he can arrange for a good PSU I say it's a very good deal.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 18, 2013)

ADI8893 said:


> having a branded PSU doesn't mater it should supply required power need by the graphic card.......either it is intex , frontech etc.


Get a reality check. These crap PSU's aren't even able to supply the rated wattage.


----------



## topgear (Jun 19, 2013)

ashis_lakra said:


> Well, I think its fair.. My pc with i5 2500K, P8p67 and GTX 560, 2 HDD consumes around 250-270W from wall..  It's acceptable.



yep, it's fair but Op thinks Frontec and Intex psus as good psu .. that's why, anyway, if Op can get a new "good and branded" psu he should grab the deal.


----------



## mitraark (Jun 21, 2013)

Since your monitor is 1366x768 resolution only, you can get the Sapphire 6670 1GB DDR5 and a Corsair VS450, all within 7.5k


----------



## ADI8893 (Jun 23, 2013)

well i have decided to go with Nvidia GTX 560 , i hope it will perform beyond my expectations.........and will get to my budget........


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 23, 2013)

I don't think you will find GTX-560 now. 
Better add up some more and get GTX-650Ti Boost.


----------



## ADI8893 (Jun 24, 2013)

#22 dude it will going to cost me Rs 13500 and my budget is not so much........


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 24, 2013)

ADI8893 said:


> #22 dude it will going to cost me Rs 13500 and my budget is not so much........



Then get HD7770. You cant get anything better under 8k.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm selling GTX 560 @ 7.5K shipped in Bazaar Forum. Let me know if you're interested. Way powerful than HD 7770.


----------



## ADI8893 (Jun 25, 2013)

so if i am not wrong then you want to say that gtx560 is much better then HD 7770.By the way why r u selling ur GTX 560?


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 26, 2013)

Just take a look at the scores, AnandTech | Bench - GPU12 . btw, at presently where i live there's no broadband or game shops , so no new games. I also have a 9500GT which can be used for HD movies and casual gaming, hence selling this off.


----------



## nickreynold (Jun 27, 2013)

I was thinking the same until I read the PSU thread here.I will tell you an example of someone I knew. He had a GTS 450 and used to work in Maya, 3dsMax and his PC used to hang and shutdown. He had a quadcore processor. He thought the MB is not good and changed it, upgraded the Ram but still the problem was there. Then I told him it may be PSU problem, and after some search, he was able to find the Zebronics PSU 600 Watt at a local reputed shop. Local PSU comes around 450 to 750 depending on the brand and says its 450W. That PSU mentioned cost Rs 2300 and after putting that, I never heard about any problem of PC hang or shutting down. He himself compared the 2 and said- The Zebronics is so soild whole the local is just a Tin box. If you even see those 2 side by side, I am pretty sure you will go for the Zebronics and not the local PSU. Do you think they are just taking around Rs 1900 more than the local PSU just for nothing. Local PSU is used for low end PC without GPU and it may run high end PC but will give trouble often. My old P4 PC has local PSU. Another thing branded PSU gives 3 yr warranty while local is 1 year.

P:S:- I inquired about the PSU and could not find a good brand in the local market. So, I asked my younger brother to bring one form New Delhi after doing some research. I found the shop PL Computers in Nehru Place and asked him to go there. He went there and bought the Corsair CX 430v2 at Rs 2500(including tax and 2% for card payment). I had that from last october as my PC buying got delayed. But last sunday, I decided to go for it. After inquiring about the GPU available in the local market, here is what I got-
As the rupee is weak, prices are increased now as the shopkeeper told that they are afraid to buy at new prices-
1- HD 7770- Rs 9030
2-GTX 650 1 GB- Rs 8600
3- GTX 650-2GB-Rs 10,400
4-GTX 650Ti Boost- Rs 13,125

I wanted to buy GTX 650 Ti(OC version if available) but it was no where in the market. Then I tough ot going for HD 7770 which was my original choice until 650 Ti was suggested here. But then I asked the dealer about HD 7850 and he said the price would be around Rs 13,500 for 2 GB version of HD 7850(it does not have 1GB version). But then I got suggested here to go for HD 7790 and eventually I got(the new OC version) at Rs 11,000. I have not run it as I am still to get the monitor which is out of stock now and I will get another brand( 22 inch Full HD-First choice Samsung but now its Dell). If you are living in Bhubanswar, you can check Abacus Peripherals in Saheed Nagar( Distriboutors of Cooler Master items like Cabinet, PSU, Fan etc. and they also sell Powercoloe GPU) or Nigam. But Coolermaster's some series is good not all and they are bit pricey too. I think anyone here can suggest which model and if it would be good.I preferred Corsair because it has a Service Center here(someone from this forum told me that).Remember, no matter how beautifully you decorate your house with marbles,tiles, paint etc. it will collapse if the foundation is not strong. In case if PC, I think that would PSU and MB. I hope I was clear in my point.By the cards mentioned in my post are all Asus.


----------



## topgear (Jun 28, 2013)

^^ you should have bought Asus GTX 650 ti Boost DC2 - it was available at 12k some days before and now 12.8k and TBH zebroniocs 600W is a good pSU ? from platinum series .. I don't have a word for it - go look for some reviews and your friend should have bought something else.


----------



## dinu630 (Jun 29, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Why? What we suggest is the best thing at your budget, we don't provide a list of all available cards. The suggestion is given and now it is up to you if uyou want to buy it or not. If not then get whatever you think is better.



Bro he is new and looking for advice. Cool down. Plus another important thing while buying the graphic card make sure the ports are compatible with your monitor. Some cards do not support VGA while the older monitors might not support HDMI.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 29, 2013)

dinu630 said:


> Bro he is new and looking for advice. Cool down. Plus another important thing while buying the graphic card make sure the ports are compatible with your monitor. Some cards do not support VGA while the older monitors might not support HDMI.



Every graphic card has DVI port (AFAIK) and DVI to VGA convertors are available. Still, better to have same port in card and monitor, but ir shouldn't be a decision making thing.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 29, 2013)

Arey cai, they will work perfectly. Don't need to worry that much.


----------



## ADI8893 (Jul 17, 2013)

well i have undergo with few hardware changes like MOBO and RAM..........so plz suggest some more changes which can be done with my PC .......and make a mid range gaming pc .

Motherboard_INTEL DG41RQ
Processor_ Intel core 2 Duo E7400 @ 2.80GHz 
RAM_ 4.00 GB DDR2@ 800 MHz 
Short listed GPU_ 1.ATI Radeon   5450
                        2.       "          5770
                        3.       "          7770
                        4.       "          5830
                        5.       "          7750
PSU_ Frontech 450W
DISPLAY_ 1360*768
my budget for GPU is Rs.7000


----------



## ADI8893 (Jan 31, 2014)

topgear said:


> ^^ you should have bought Asus GTX 650 ti Boost DC2 - it was available at 12k some days before and now 12.8k and TBH zebroniocs 600W is a good pSU ? from platinum series .. I don't have a word for it - go look for some reviews and your friend should have bought something else.



bro can u plz suggest a Graphic Card under Rs 5000 but i am going to but it from on-line (snapdeal) now here i am little bit of fear that whether my system will support or not if not will they return it back or not i have selected 2 of them 
SAPPHIRE HD6670 1GB DDR5 Graphic Card
Asus AMD/ATI HD 6670 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card
or you can suggest me any other of same price


----------



## topgear (Feb 1, 2014)

Asus and Sapphire both are good so you can go with any one of them. Also check out R7 240 GDDR5 cards which are pretty good and offers a slight performance edge over the HD6670.


----------

